

Ask HN: What do you do when your cubicle is next to somplace noisy? - diminium

Your a programmer.  Your company is cheap.<p>Your cubicle next to sales/lunch room where the people next to you are loud, noisy, and talk about nothing related to what your doing.<p>What do you do next if moving your cubicle to someplace quieter is not an option?
======
johngalt
Headphones with subtle music or just white noise.

Change your work schedule so you have quiet time before the office opens.

If you have some flexibility about being _at your desk_ , you can find a lot
of secondary spaces which go unused. Wiring closets, conference rooms, file
rooms, storage areas.

------
SanjayUttam
First off - talk to your boss about perhaps working from home N days a week.
There are other options - but they are all workarounds I think (noise
cancelling headphones, etc.)

------
fsethi
Short term, this site is helpful:

<http://simplynoise.com/>

